# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  سعودية تثير إعجاب الغرب !

## killua

:cool: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :cool: 
 :amuse: كيف الحال :amuse: 
 :noworry: أنشالله بخير :noworry:  
 :rolleyes: المهم :rolleyes: 
&
ن د ص ( السعودية ) 0 0 2 لامبرغيني سعودية تشارك مرتين في ...  
مسيرة Gumball 3000 التي يتم قطع 5000 كلم من قبل سوبر كارس 

وهذي صورها .. 
 
 
 
 
 
المجموعة الثانية لمشاركتها هذا العام ، بعد ان تم تغيير بويتها الى النيكل ، بصراحة لون مدهش 
 



 
 
بصرااااااحه فن خاطري اسوقهااااااا بس نص ساعه   
 
اختكم killua

حبوووووووسه

----------


## سيناريو

*حليوووووووووة ملابسها هالسيارة مدللة*
*مشكورة أختي* 
*يسلمو*

----------


## killua

مشكور على الرد الجميل

----------


## عبق الورد

مكووووووووره


اختي على الصور 


وعجبتني السياره الرصاصية 

يسلمممممممممممممون

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اي والله مدلعين هالسياره

----------


## روح تائبهـ

يسلمووووووووو على الصووووووووور ...

----------


## زهور الحب

شكرا على الصور

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

يسلمووووووووو على الصووووووووور

----------


## $آدم$

السياره ممممممممممره حلوه ننضطرالجديد

----------


## shosh

يسلمووووووووو على الصووووووووور...

----------


## killua

مشكور على المروروالرد الجميل

----------


## اعشق ابي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*حلوووووووووووو وااايد  حلوووووووووووه*

----------


## looovely

احم احم احم هذي سيارتي بس اني اجرتها..
 اشكركم لأنها عجبتكم..باخليكم تسوقوها كل واحد نص ساعة
 بس البانزين على حسابكم..خخخخخخخخ
 مشكووووووووووره
 تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## حامي الشريعة

تسلم أخي على الصور

----------


## مجد0

الصراحه بهذا الفستان أحلى
مشكوووره أختيkillua

----------


## king of love

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

